# Whip for HyperBike



## rbrown (Oct 26, 2012)

Any leads on where I can get one? I contacted MCR whips and UltraLight whips, and neither are able to make a driving whip short enough. I don't want to use a crop because I need a lash. My makeshift temporary whip seriously needs to be upgraded! Maybe I need to get into the custom whip making business




I am doing all of my driving in the Bike now, and I miss having a real driving whip! Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 26, 2012)

I bought mine from UltraLite at the Ram Tap CDE in 2007 and they were able to make it for me on the spot. The business might have changed ownership or something, but if they're using the same materials they CAN make one short enough! I can get you the measurements of mine if you like. We jokingly called it the "HyperLite" whip!

Leia


----------



## rbrown (Oct 26, 2012)

I emailed them earlier, and they said yours will be the one and only HyperLite whip



They said the shortest whip they can make now is 45", which won't work... something about modifying the equpiment they have? I was really disappointed! I am thinking that if I get very desperate, maybe I can buy the shortest lightweight driving whip I can find, break it off, and somehow reattach the lash... but that is my last resort!! But- if you do happen to have measurements for yours, that would be helpful in the event I can actually find someone to make one!


----------



## susanne (Oct 26, 2012)

Just a thought...

At the 2011 ADS conference field day at the old Happs, Gerard Paagman (who sells Ideal Harness and whips) drove Mingus in the HyperBike. He saw for himself how unwieldy my whip was at that close of range. He may not even remember, but it would be worthwhile asking him if Ideal would consider making a short enough whip.


----------



## Matthijs (Oct 26, 2012)

We purchased riding crops at Abby's saddle shop in Abbotsford, BC for like $7.= they have a little hole in the tip that takes a lash, you can order those at any length.

They are not purdy but they do work


----------



## studiowvw (Oct 26, 2012)

I took a cheapo horse driving whip I had for years and cut it shorter.

It is made of a round weave which covers the core. You just have to get the core to come out one of the holes in the weave, pull back the cover to the length you want, then cut the core.

Then get the woven cover back in shape. Cut it off for whatever length lash you want, and sew or tie the little end piece on the new end. You might have to take a match and melt the new end so it doesn't unravel. Can't remember if I sewed it or melted it.


----------



## rbrown (Oct 26, 2012)

I knew I could count on this forum for some great ideas!! I know a crop would be the right length, but I don't like the feel of any that I've seen. Perhaps I'll find a nice one when I go to Equine Affaire in a few weeks, though!

Susanne, I'll contact him and see if that might be a possibility. Thanks!

Love the idea of breaking a driving whip to the right length, too! That's kind of what happened with my current whip, but it wasn't a nice whip to begin with, so maybe if I tried this with one of the whips I have laying around... I will report back and let you know how that works!


----------



## susanne (Oct 27, 2012)

.

Perhaps someone needs to invent toe spurs for HyperBikers...

.


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't know the length you need but would a dressage whip work? They are longer than a crop and have a lash on the end instead of a popper. I've seen them around 36-39" on average.


----------



## studiowvw (Oct 27, 2012)

Here's a pic of the modified whip end.

It isn't the prettiest up close, but I used it in both cart classes I entered this fall and haven't had anyone notice it. We came 3rd and 1st - at a larger show, I'm sure a better one would be more appropriate.

The black piece is quite stiff, so you can tickle without needing to whap



It is about 9-10 inches long.

I had forgotten how I attached the black piece, but obviously it had a loop on the end. I put the woven white cover through the loop, then threaded the black piece through the centre of the cover.

Then I sewed and wrapped the end with waxed thread (the type used for leather stitching).

Also the core of the whip is fibreglas, so it was easy to cut.


----------



## rbrown (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the visual!

I am thinking maybe... if I find a nice light dressage whip with a smaller handle thingy, I could break it off where I need it using studiowvw's idea, and use the extra for a longer lash, since I've only seen them with very short lashes. Hmm... that might work!

And Susanne, I like the toe spur idea for my lazy pony!! My instructor wondered aloud if I could just squeeze her with my legs like a riding horse during my lesson the other day


----------



## Carriage (Oct 29, 2012)

I must admit that I don't understand Ultralights stand on this but also accept it.

As you are generally dealing with fiberglass or like materials, I recommend cutting vs. breaking. You probably meant that but I wanted to clarify. Bow shops have a cool little saw that I would think would be perfect for this as they use it to cut arrows to length. Hmmm Arrows.....

Mr Mat.

I LOVE that avatar photo.

Bb


----------



## Matthijs (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Mr Bb, where is yours??? I think you need a good HB avatar as well.

The photographer was sorry she cut my head off but I must admit it is the best HB picture I have.

Back to the whip in order not to steal this thread. My cheap crop may be ugly but it usually stays in the whip holder so I hope onlookers will oversee the thing.

When going on hacks on the dykes like yesterday I rather have a longer whip with a yard long lash so I can get to loose dogs before they get to my horse.

Forgot to bring it yesterday and had no need for it either, that made for a good drive.

Matthijs


----------



## rbrown (Oct 29, 2012)

Ah, having a long whip for dogs is a very good point. Yesterday my sister came to the barn with me for a nice trail drive. She drove Kandy with the Bike, and I took Skip out in the road cart (and it was SO weird to be so far behind her!! What an adjustment from the Bike!). We usually encounter a few dogs on the trails, but most are well behaved, or leashed. We came across 3 unleashed, unruly dogs- owners managed to catch and hold down 2 of them, but their other dog ran straight toward us



I scared it off with my longer whip, and was glad I had it (the owners looked horrified, maybe next time they'll keep their dogs leashed!). Maybe I'll stick it in the whip holder next time I go out alone with the Bike, just in case.

I have a driving whip in the trunk of my car, figuring it would be a good rainy day/hurricane project, but it's too yucky outside to run out to my car. Will definitely cut it rather than break it and have a splintery mess


----------

